# Alpine SPX-F17T 3-way component system



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

Alpine SPx F17T 3 Way Component Speaker | eBay

Buy it now! You won't be disappointed in these components with tweeters from Scan-Speak, mids and woofers from Vifa, and crossovers from Alpine.

Only run in a system for 3-4 years by an industry pro on JL amps and expertly tuned with a PXA-H700 signal processor. Everyone who heard my car said it was one of the most tonally balanced systems they had ever heard.


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

SOLD!


----------

